# ndas+błędy kompilacji

## donmateo

Witajcie,

mam dysk trekstora który ma możliwość podłączenia do domowej sieci za pomocą ndas, lecz przy kompilacji tego modułu wybija błędy:

```
>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24 ...

make -j3 

Invoking make againt the kernel at /lib/modules/2.6.32-zen1/build

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.32-zen1/build \

      SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24 \

      KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 \

      ndas_root=/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24 \

      modules

Invoking make againt the kernel at /lib/modules/2.6.32-zen1/build

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.32-zen1/build \

      SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24 \

      KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 \

      ndas_root=/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24 \

      modules

Invoking make againt the kernel at /lib/modules/2.6.32-zen1/build

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.32-zen1/build \

      SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24 \

      KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 \

      ndas_root=/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24 \

      modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6-zen'

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

   echo;                        \

   echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

   echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";   \

   echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

   echo;                        \

   /bin/false)

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6-zen'

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

   echo;                        \

   echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

   echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";   \

   echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

   echo;                        \

   /bin/false)

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6-zen'

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

   echo;                        \

   echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

   echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";   \

   echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

   echo;                        \

   /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/.tmp_versions/*

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/.tmp_versions/*

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/.tmp_versions/*

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24

  gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/.block26.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6-zen/arch/x86/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m64 -mtune=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -DMODULE -DLINUX -I/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/inc -D_X86_64 -DNDAS_MAX_SLOT=15  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(block26)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(ndas_block)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.o /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c

  gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/.block26.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6-zen/arch/x86/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m64 -mtune=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -DMODULE -DLINUX -I/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/inc -D_X86_64 -DNDAS_MAX_SLOT=15  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(block26)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(ndas_block)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.o /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c

  gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/.block26.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6-zen/arch/x86/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m64 -mtune=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -DMODULE -DLINUX -I/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/inc -D_X86_64 -DNDAS_MAX_SLOT=15  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(block26)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(ndas_block)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.o /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:44:

include/linux/ide.h:120:1: warning: "PARTN_BITS" redefined

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:40:

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block.h:67:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:53: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:54: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:55: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c: In function 'nbio_alloc_splited':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:83: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'nr_sectors'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c: In function 'nbio_alloc':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:152: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'nr_sectors'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:155: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'nr_hw_segments'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:155: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'nr_sectors'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c: In function '_end_io':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:286: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'sector'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c: In function 'nblk_handle_io':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:344: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'sector'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:347: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'nr_sectors'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:354: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'sector'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:365: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'sector'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c: In function 'nblk_request_proc':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:430: error: implicit declaration of function 'elv_next_request'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:430: warning: pointer/integer type mismatch in conditional expression

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:435: error: implicit declaration of function 'blkdev_dequeue_request'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:437: error: 'REQ_FAILFAST' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:437: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:437: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:440: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'nr_sectors'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:460: error: implicit declaration of function 'end_request'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:483: error: expected ')' before '*' token

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6-zen'

make: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/ndas_core.ko] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:44:

include/linux/ide.h:120:1: warning: "PARTN_BITS" redefined

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:40:

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block.h:67:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:53: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:54: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:55: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c: In function 'nbio_alloc_splited':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:83: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'nr_sectors'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c: In function 'nbio_alloc':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:152: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'nr_sectors'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:155: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'nr_hw_segments'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:155: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'nr_sectors'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c: In function '_end_io':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:286: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'sector'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c: In function 'nblk_handle_io':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:344: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'sector'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:347: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'nr_sectors'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:354: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'sector'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:365: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'sector'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c: In function 'nblk_request_proc':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:430: error: implicit declaration of function 'elv_next_request'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:430: warning: pointer/integer type mismatch in conditional expression

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:435: error: implicit declaration of function 'blkdev_dequeue_request'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:437: error: 'REQ_FAILFAST' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:437: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:437: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:440: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'nr_sectors'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:460: error: implicit declaration of function 'end_request'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:483: error: expected ')' before '*' token

  gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/.ctrldev.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6-zen/arch/x86/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m64 -mtune=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -DMODULE -DLINUX -I/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/inc -D_X86_64 -DNDAS_MAX_SLOT=15  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(ctrldev)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(ndas_block)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/ctrldev.o /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/ctrldev.c

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6-zen'

make: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/ndas_block.ko] Error 2

  gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/.procfs.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6-zen/arch/x86/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m64 -mtune=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -DMODULE -DLINUX -I/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/inc -D_X86_64 -DNDAS_MAX_SLOT=15  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(procfs)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(ndas_block)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.o /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:44:

include/linux/ide.h:120:1: warning: "PARTN_BITS" redefined

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:40:

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block.h:67:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:53: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:54: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:55: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c: In function 'nbio_alloc_splited':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:83: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'nr_sectors'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c: In function 'nbio_alloc':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:152: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'nr_sectors'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:155: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'nr_hw_segments'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:155: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'nr_sectors'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c: In function '_end_io':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:286: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'sector'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c: In function 'nblk_handle_io':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:344: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'sector'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:347: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'nr_sectors'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:354: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'sector'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:365: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'sector'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c: In function 'nblk_request_proc':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:430: error: implicit declaration of function 'elv_next_request'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:430: warning: pointer/integer type mismatch in conditional expression

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:435: error: implicit declaration of function 'blkdev_dequeue_request'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:437: error: 'REQ_FAILFAST' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:437: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:437: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:440: error: 'struct request' has no member named 'nr_sectors'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:460: error: implicit declaration of function 'end_request'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.c:483: error: expected ')' before '*' token

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/block26.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/ctrldev.c:130: error: expected ')' before '*' token

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/ctrldev.c: In function 'slot_enable':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/ctrldev.c:198: error: implicit declaration of function 'blk_queue_hardsect_size'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/ctrldev.c: In function 'ndas_ctrldev_init':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/ctrldev.c:1122: error: implicit declaration of function 'device_create_drvdata'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/ctrldev.o] Error 1

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c: In function 'init_ndasproc':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:509: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:519: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:529: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:539: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:549: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:560: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:573: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:583: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:590: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:597: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:607: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:617: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:627: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c: In function 'nproc_add_ndev':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:1090: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:1098: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:1106: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:1114: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:1122: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c: In function 'nproc_add_slot':

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:1208: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:1216: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:1224: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:1232: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:1240: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:1248: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:1258: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:1267: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.c:1275: error: 'struct proc_dir_entry' has no member named 'owner'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/block/procfs.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6-zen'

make: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24/work/ndas-1.1-24/ndas_sal.ko] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: net-fs/ndas-1.1-r24 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3493:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed."

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed.

```

Na początku pisze coś o błędnej konfiguracji kernela ale bez szczegółów. Używam kernela 2.6.32, może jest za nowy? Macie jakiś pomysł?

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak bez szczegolow jak masz napisane "include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.". Uzyj nowszego modulu, starszego jadra albo zlinkuj te pliki tam, gdzie ich szuka i jest szansa, ze sie zbuduje.

----------

## donmateo

właśnie to mnie martwiło.

ok, spróbuję podlinkować, a nowszego modułu niestety nie ma.

//EDIT

find pokazuje, że te pliki są:

```
./kernel/irq/autoprobe.o

./kernel/irq/autoprobe.c

./include/config/autofs4

---->./include/config/auto.conf

./include/config/md/autodetect.h

./include/config/auto.conf.cmd

./include/config/i2c/helper/auto.h

./include/linux/auto_dev-ioctl.h

---->./include/linux/autoconf.h

./include/linux/auto_fs4.h

./include/linux/auto_fs.h

./fs/autofs4

./fs/autofs4/autofs_i.h

./fs/autofs4/autofs4.o

./fs/autofs

./fs/autofs/autofs_i.h

./Documentation/aoe/autoload.sh

./Documentation/filesystems/autofs4-mount-control.txt

./Documentation/filesystems/automount-support.txt
```

Wszystko robiłem zgodnie z tym tematem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-413143-highlight-ndas.html

tak jak tam pisali wykorzystałem ebuild 1.1-r8 z tej strony: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=168295 zmieniłem jego nazwę na 24. Słabo się na tym znak, dlatego pytam: jak przerobić tego ebuild dla amd64? na stronce znalazłem źródła tego modułu dla tej architektury.

----------

## SlashBeast

Pokazuje, ze jakie pliki sa? Widzisz tam gdzies autoconf.h?

----------

## donmateo

Hmm, nawet wielkimi strzałami zaznaczyłem, że jest autoconf.h w katalogu include/linux.

SlashBeast, o co chodzi?

----------

## SlashBeast

Wstyd, jestem pewien, ze tego nie bylo.

----------

## donmateo

 *Quote:*   

> Wstyd, jestem pewien, ze tego nie bylo.

 

SlashBeast, Co insynuujesz? Że jakoś nagle, magicznie się pojawiło? 

Spróbuję starszego jajka, może pójdzie. Dam znać jak wyglądają postępy.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *donmateo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wstyd, jestem pewien, ze tego nie bylo. 
> 
> SlashBeast, Co insynuujesz? Że jakoś nagle, magicznie się pojawiło? 
> 
> Spróbuję starszego jajka, może pójdzie. Dam znać jak wyglądają postępy.

 

Ze jest mi wstyd, bo jestem pewny, ze wczesniej tego nie bylo. (czyli, nie widzialem tego).

----------

## donmateo

No więc aktualnie problem wygląda tak:

na jajku 2.6.28 ndasadmin i moduły ładnie się kompilują. Problem jest przy odpalaniu ndasadmin, po prostu się wysypuje. Jeśli jest na forum ktoś, kto korzysta z tego softu,  niech się pochwali swoją konfiguracją : )

----------

